# Jeremy Lin: Six Degrees of Separation



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Into the middle of all that, while Anthony was out with an injury last winter, stepped Jeremy Lin. From Anthony's point of view, according to sources with firsthand knowledge of his thinking, the Lin phenomenon made little sense. To his thinking, Lin had a few good games, the team surprised everyone with a little winning streak ... and then everybody went bananas.
> 
> Anthony had already gone all-in for the long haul, attempting to paint a multiyear Knicks masterpiece that would make New York proud. He saw himself as the selfless leader, expanding his game, recruiting teammates and creating something that would leave a real imprint on the city.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/8180308/nba-jeremy-lin-six-degrees-separation-family


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

This should be moved to the Houston rockets board. Knicks lets turn the page. He's gone. 


And if it weren't for melo Lin would've been sent to the d league. He went directly to coach Antoni and told him to start playing Lin.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

This is still very much about the Knicks


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

ChosenFEW said:


> And if it weren't for melo Lin would've been sent to the d league. He went directly to coach Antoni and told him to start playing Lin.


That is some BS CAA told SAS to say before Melo came back from his injury, D'Antoni denied that ever happened while he was still coaching the Knicks.

The fact is the Knicks/CAA did not really want Lin and that he was more of a backup plan if they failed to get a PG this offseason.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

How is that a fact...what do you base this on, solely them not matching?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Why didn't knicks deal Amare/Lin for D Howard and Hedo?

Hedo contract expires after two year.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Dre said:


> How is that a fact...what do you base this on, solely them not matching?


No the fact that they spent the entire offseason going after PGs to replace him and that they were playing hide and seek with the offer sheet until they had a deal in place to get a PG. If you read the Knicks & Lin camp parts of that article you can tell the Knicks did not view Lin as a top priority.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

in truth the knicks are probably better off with felton as long as he is in shape and healthy, he's more of a true pg , better defensively, someone who proved he can mesh with amar'e who really needs to be a more important part of the team in the worst way , so in the end no matter what lin brings to the rockets where he will be their star, felton will likely be the better player for the knicks.

the real loss is jeffries , there is no replacement for what he brought and on a team that rebuilt itself as a defensive unit he was one of the most important guys.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

But will Felton be healthy and in shape? I seriously hope so


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Last picture I seen a couple days ago he looked really in shape..but he seems to always be a burger away


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Here's hoping. I'm also interested to see how he meshes with Carmelo, since he and Amare played so well together


----------

